
ReSpeaker – Open Source Voice Development Board with Microphone Array - kfihihc
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/seeed/respeaker-an-open-modular-voice-interface-to-hack
======
gnoix
is it like amazon echo?

~~~
kfihihc
Yes or not.

It can be built as an Amazon Echo clone.

But the most important feature is that you can embed it to your _product
/object_ but with advanced voice technology, such Far-field Voice Capture,
Beamforming, Acoustic Source Localization, Nosie Suppression, De-reverberation
and Acoustic Echo Cancellation.

And also it contains a lot feature, such touch, Arduino compatible, expansion
header pins, etc. So if you want to build a funny toy instrument, ReSpeaker
should be good choice. Or embedding ReSpeaker into a robot which you can chat
with.

Besides, it's easy to develop another hardware module motor driver.

